# Monasteries and gardens



## TN girl (Jan 10, 2020)

Would like recommendations on monasteries/abbeys to visit as well as formal gardens.  My sister and I will be traveling throughout Tuscany in May by rental car and would like to visit the best ones, but don't want to pay a great deal in admission fees.  In looking through some information online, it appears that a lot of these are not accessible to the public or charge a great deal to enter.  Thank you for your help


----------



## DonnaDenise (Jan 12, 2020)

*Gardens to visit in May*

Buongiorno,

Below I cam offering several links to articles about gardens that the DT team has visited over the years, with our impressions and suggestions:

This is an overview of some of the special gardens within the city center of Florence: 
https://www.visitflorence.com/what-to-see-in-florence/gardens-in-florence.html

More details on the Boboli gardens - which is truly spectacular:  https://www.visitflorence.com/florence-museums/boboli-gardens.html

The Bardini Gardens offer amazing views of the city - https://www.visitflorence.com/florence-museums/bardini-gardens.html

And of course one of the Medici gardens:  https://www.visitflorence.com/what-to-see-in-florence/villa-medici-castello.html

In Tuscany you should definitely look into this one with Pinocchio:

https://www.discovertuscany.com/pistoia/the-pinocchio-park-in-collodi.html

These gardens come with a double treat - villas, and gardens:

https://www.discovertuscany.com/lucca/historical-villas-in-lucca.html

As for monasteries with gardens or parks, some of my favorites are in Casentino: 

https://www.discovertuscany.com/casentino/la-verna.html 
https://www.discovertuscany.com/casentino/intinerary-for-one-day-in-casentino.html
https://www.discovertuscany.com/casentino/vallombrosa-abbey-and-reserve.html

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Pro Loco Sovicille (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello,

If you haven't defined yet your itinerary, you could consider visiting also:


- San Galgano Abbey with the sword in the stone (almost 40 km from Siena) -> https://abbazia-san-galgano.business.site/
- Torri Abbey and its beautiful cloister, located in our area (Sovicille, at 13 km from Siena) -> http://www.prolocosovicille.it/en/territory/torri

Concerning the gardens, there are other two wonderful places in Sovicille:

- Villa Cetinale -> https://www.villacetinale.com/
- Castle of Celsa -> http://www.castellodicelsa.com/

In both cases, you need to call these structures in order to book a visit.


Hope we have been helpful and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 28, 2020)

I'll add some more ideas to consider for your itinerary, you'll have a hard time deciding which ones to include 

You could add some that are more particular, off the beaten path as well. I'm including ones all over the region, from Lucca to Val d'Orcia to just outside Florence.

Our own experience at the Abbey of San Galgano, which we also recommend - https://www.discovertuscany.com/what-to-see-in-tuscany/the-abbey-of-san-galgano.html

Abbey of Sant'Antimo near Montalcino - https://www.discovertuscany.com/montalcino/abbey-of-sant-antimo.html

The Monastery/Abbey of Monte Olivetto Maggiore in Crete Senesi - https://www.discovertuscany.com/what-to-see-in-tuscany/abbey-of-monte-oliveto-maggiore.html

Villa Reale near Lucca has gorgeous gardens, quite large, do need a half day there at least - I really enjoyed them so highly recommend them  - https://www.discovertuscany.com/lucca/villa-reale-marlia-near-lucca.html

The Castello di Brolio near Gaiole in Chianti has a great garden - http://www.chianti.com/gaiole-in-chianti/castello-di-brolio.html

Villa La Foce in the Val d'Orcia is very famous and beautiful - https://www.lafoce.com/it/

Then there are the Medici villas near Florence, all with stupendous gardens (and free entrance!):
Castello - https://www.visitflorence.com/what-to-see-in-florence/villa-medici-castello.html
Petraia - https://www.visitflorence.com/what-to-see-in-florence/medici-villa-petraia.html
Pratolino - https://www.discovertuscany.com/mugello/pratolino-park.html
Poggio a Caiano - https://www.discovertuscany.com/prato/medici-villa-poggio-a-caiano.html

Let us know which ones you decide on!


----------



## alluring (Mar 5, 2020)

TN girl said:


> Would like recommendations on monasteries/abbeys to visit as well as formal gardens.  My sister and I will be traveling throughout Tuscany in May by rental car and would like to visit the best ones, but don't want to pay a great deal in admission fees.  In looking through some information online, it appears that a lot of these are not accessible to the public or charge a great deal to enter.  Thank you for your help



For monastries in the Tuscany region, you can head towards some of the biggest in the region, La Verna Sanctuary in Chiusi della Verna,San Miniato al Monte in Florence,Camaldoli Monastery in Poppi,Vallombrosa Abbey in Vallombrosa Reggello, and Montesenario Sanctuary


----------



## alluring (Mar 5, 2020)

TN girl said:


> Would like recommendations on monasteries/abbeys to visit as well as formal gardens.  My sister and I will be traveling throughout Tuscany in May by rental car and would like to visit the best ones, but don't want to pay a great deal in admission fees.  In looking through some information online, it appears that a lot of these are not accessible to the public or charge a great deal to enter.  Thank you for your help



Some of the best monastries in the Tuscany region are La Verna Sanctuary in Chiusi della Verna,San Miniato al Monte in Florence,Camaldoli Monastery in Poppi,Vallombrosa Abbey in Vallombrosa Reggello, and Montesenario Sanctuary


----------

